
A further W^X refinement (OpenBSD) - notaplumber
https://twitter.com/openbsd/status/1133133141537959938
======
Someone
Direct link: [https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=155899373514678&w=2](https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=155899373514678&w=2).

The refinement is to reallow some pages to be writable and executable (to
allow Chrome to run its JITter), but to disallow syscalls being made from
writable memory. That should make it harder to take advantage of the W|X pages
(attackers can’t just download shell code into the writable page and execute
it from there)

~~~
tonetheman
Good explanation since W^X says nothing really. BSD is interesting.

~~~
notaplumber
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W%5EX](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W%5EX)

